# Inner Join mit Hibernate



## webmagier (30. Mai 2005)

Ich werd aus der Docu von Hibernate zum Thema Joins nicht ganz schlau. Wie formuliere ich folgendes SQL Statement in HQL?


```
select * from Arbeitsphase inner join Arbeitstag on (Arbeitsphase.ArbeitstagID = Arbeitstag.ID) where MitarbeiterID =1 AND datum >= '30.05.2005' and datum <= '05.06.2005'
```
 
Die zugehörigen VO's heißen ArbeitsphaseVO und ArbeitstagVO und die Methoden Namen sind die gleichen wie die SQL Spaltennamen als getArbeitstagID(), getID(), etc.

Ich habe keinen Plan, wie ich mir einen schönen Join(t) in HQL bastle ;-)

Mfg Daniel


PS: Ich wette Tom antwortet wieder als erster


----------



## webmagier (30. Mai 2005)

Ok, habs rausgefunden...ist zwar keine richtige join Syntax, aber der Pragmatische Ansatz hat mal wieder gewonnen 


```
select ap from ArbeitstagVO as at, ArbeitsphaseVO as ap where at.id = ap.arbeitstagID AND at.mitarbeiterID=? and at.datum >= ? and at.datum <= ?
```
 
Die Parameter ersetze ich dann zur Laufzeit mit 


```
q.setString(0, "1");
q.setString(1, "30.05.2005");
q.setString(2, "05.06.2005");
```
 
Es  erstmal...würde mich aber über die richtige Join Syntax freuen, wenn sie mir einer verrät.

Mfg Daniel


----------

